# Music & Writing



## FatCat (Aug 24, 2012)

Hey all!
Just wondering what you guys listen to as you write, if you listen to anything at all. Personally, I'm a big electronica fan, something about the steady beats and cool synthesizer sounds help me focus.


----------



## FireBird (Aug 24, 2012)

Instrumental music. I don't like listening to anything with lyrics while I write. There are exceptions like a song with very light lyrics or lyrics in a different language.


----------



## Chilari (Aug 24, 2012)

There is already a thread about this, but it's quite long and old enough to be left in peace.

I listen to different stuff dependant on mood, but I tend these days to stick to one album per session. My two favourites at the moment are Frank Turner's England Keep my Bones and CN Lester's Ashes. The latter in particular is superb when coupled with rainymood.com, which since learning of its existance a couple of weeks ago I have had on in the background a lot. I would include links but I'm posting from work.


----------



## Benjamin Clayborne (Aug 24, 2012)

I'm listening to old Smashing Pumpkins right now.

Of course, I'm not writing now. I'm actually coding a web app. (I promised my wife that, after I finished THE QUEEN OF MAGES, I'd finish the meal-planning web app I wrote. ;-))


----------



## CupofJoe (Aug 24, 2012)

I try to use music that reflects the mood or period I'm writing in.
My WIP is set in a Renaissance / early modern time so I am using music from here:
Free Early and Renaissance Music - Classical Guitar Recordings
the tempo and metre (?) have changed what I am writing... I was surprised.


----------



## FatCat (Aug 24, 2012)

Chilari said:


> There is already a thread about this, but it's quite long and old enough to be left in peace.
> 
> I listen to different stuff dependant on mood, but I tend these days to stick to one album per session. My two favourites at the moment are Frank Turner's England Keep my Bones and CN Lester's Ashes. The latter in particular is superb when coupled with rainymood.com, which since learning of its existance a couple of weeks ago I have had on in the background a lot. I would include links but I'm posting from work.



Checked out that website, beethoven's moonlight sonata sounds really interesting with the rain background. I originally was incredulous at the idea, but it worked to my surprise!


----------



## Anders Ã„mting (Aug 31, 2012)

My current inspiring music of choice is the Gundam Unicorn OST:






Technically sci-fi, but really epic stuff.


----------



## Androxine Vortex (Aug 31, 2012)

I do not like to listen to music while I write because I find it distracting but i will listen to music before I write. If I am working on my Orc story I usually listen to Amon Amarth. I know vikings and Orcs don't mix but oh well. If I am working on my Aeon of Darkness series, I usually listen to bands like Fleshgod Apocalypse, Nile, Dimmu Borgir, or Behemoth to give me that really dark feel.

I also like electronic music. I usually listen to dubstep or hardstyle if I want to get put into a good mood. Okay I admit, sometimes I will listen to music when i write but only with very ambient music like Tycho or God is an Astronaut and maybe even some stuff from Devin Townsend (Ki and Ghost)

Anyone that likes Metal and Fantasy needs to check out this band


----------



## Aidan of the tavern (Sep 3, 2012)

I don't listen to music while I write, but I draw a lot of inspiration from music.  Oh by the way I listen to a lot of strange stuff, some of it very old.


----------



## Lady D Garnet (Sep 5, 2012)

I usually listen to whatever strikes my mood. If I'm stuck, it's Mozart or Strauss. Most of the time, it's music I'm very familiar with. As I write, it fades into the background.


----------



## Ireth (Sep 5, 2012)

It really tends to vary from story to story and character to character. Some characters or couples have whole playlists devoted to their stories -- mostly of songs I've found that reflect their personalities or struggles perfectly. Can be anything from Within Temptation or Evanescence to something from a Broadway musical.


----------



## Aidan of the tavern (Sep 7, 2012)

I was very lucky to see these guys last month, incredible.


----------

